
Huawei Lost the Heart of the Chinese Public - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/04/technology/huawei-china-backlash.html
======
guramarx11
出身985，工作996，劝退35，离职251，维权404 is a slogan to the working culture in China

the context for the numbers are 985(graduate from top universities),
996(working 12 hours each for 6 days), 35(age discrimination in firing),
251(days unlawfully locked behind bars), 404(all reports and complaints
censored from the web)

